# New Additions!



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

After watching her all day, in 90 degree weather. I go in to cool off for half an hour, come out, and there are three babies on the ground! Sneaky little Pheobe! She's kidded here 2x before and it seems she's determined to hide it from me.

Ah well. The babies are healthy, and adorable! 3 little boys!
:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
We don't mind that they are boys so much, since we sell dwarves as pets anyways. Still trying to think of names, we were originally thinking to name them Chandler, Ross, and Joey, but they don't seem to fit those names.

Here are wet pictures!:









































I've been calling them Ghost (the light one) Blackie (the black one) and Chewbacca (the biggest/brown one) but other than Chewbacca, and maybe Ghost, I don't think they'll stick. I think having twin does from Lissa was our girl luck for the year. Also, the black one is significantly smaller than the other. Worried about pheobe stepping on one or sitting on them during the night . . . . but after tonight I'm sure I won't worry as much


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

A few updated pictures of the three outside. I worry that they are too hot. Its been very warm and I see them panting. Any tips to help keep them cool? I wet their heads and ears every other hour or so, but that doesn't seem to help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

COngrats!! Adorbale little stinkers. As long as they have shade and breeze they should be just fine..make sure mom is feeding them and thy wont dehydrate...when we got to 105-108 degrees here in texas I hose down the shady spots under the trees...the goats love to lay there and it seems to drop several degrees...I might avoid getting them wet to cool...being hot..then wet..then hot again...they might get sick...if you feel they are super hot then use a cool cloth under their arm pits and inner legs...not real wet..mostly just cool...again..congrats..they are beautiful


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Last summer I made the mistake of kidding the end of July. The babies got way to hot the first few days of their lives - panting with their little tongues hanging out while laying in the shade - so I took them skinny-dipping in the waterer. Not very sanitary, but I was more concerned with losing them to heat-stroke. Besides, the way the wind blows around here, it is impossible to keep a waterer clean.  They sure are cute!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, how different they all are! Super cute! Triplet boys are nice when you don't mind them. Come to think of it, any goat is nice when it has a purpose!! Glad they are doing well. Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the different colours!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So cool to have one of each color! I like the "Friends" theme for names!!


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

So cute!!!! Can't wait for my doe to have her kids!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so cute, and well if you wanted a rainbow of colors of got it. 

 Make sure mom has fresh cool water. Yes cool is helpful and I know you are saying how in the heck do I do that with this hot weather.

 I use to freeze containers of water and I would put ice in the water and they drank a lot more that way. I also put fans in my barn to help circulate the air. I have also put a fan outside blowing in the direction of where they like to lay. (I have Cashmere and they start to grow their new Fiber in July so they get really hot).

 Another way of cooling them off is just wetting their legs


----------

